# Tiêu chí chọn mua robot hút bụi



## thuhoai (21/5/18)

Robot hút bụi thông minh mà chúng ta đã tìm hiểu có rất nhiều chức năng là thế, nhưng để lựa chọn cho mình và gia đình một chú Robot phù hợp, biết được sản phẩm robot lau nhà nào tốt thì điều đầu tiên bạn nên làm là xác định nhu cầu và khả năng chi trả của mình.



​
Với những gia đình có nhà mặt đường, nhà gần nơi bụi bặm, công xưởng hay nơi có mức độ vi khuẩn và ô nhiễm không khí cao hơn bình thường thì việc sắm cho mình một chiếc Robot hút bụi là việc cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, với những gia đình đang ở nhà thuê và diện tích nhà chật chội không tốn nhiều thời gian quét dọn thì không nên quá đầu tư vào chiếc Robot này.

Bên cạnh đó, đối với những người có nhu cầu sắm cho mình một em Robot, việc đối chiếu và so sánh giá là cần thiết để phù hợp với túi tiền của mình mà lại đảm bảo mua được chiếc máy chạy tốt. Những tiêu chí sau đây sẽ giúp phân tích một cách chi tiết hơn cho bạn.

*Giá Robot hút bụi bao nhiêu?*
Robot hút bụi thông thường có giá khá cao trên thị trường hiện nay. Tuy nhiên, do cạnh tranh giữa các hãng nên mức giá này cũng được trải dài theo nhiều phân khúc từ thấp đến cao. Ở mức bình dân người ta có thể dễ dàng sắm ngay một chú với giá dao động từ 2 đến 3 triệu đồng.

Ở phân khúc tầm trung thì giá cho một chiếc Robot này dao động trong khoảng từ hơn 3 triệu đồng đến 7 triệu đồng. Cao hơn nữa là phân khúc cao cấp, bạn có thể bắt gặp những chiếc máy trên 7 triệu đồng thậm chí là vượt mức 10 triệu đồng.

*Robot hút bụi thông minh có tốt không?*
Trên thị trường hiện nay đang có những thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong việc sản xuất và phân phối những chiếc Robot hút bụi thông minh này như Roomba, Eufy hay Phillips, Neto và Xiaomi,… Việc tìm hiểu về các thương hiệu cũng như những đặc điểm của các sản phẩm từ họ là điều nên làm trước khi đi vào chi tiết các sản phẩm

*Kiểu dáng, thiết kế robot hút bụi thông minh*
Hầu hết các Robot hiện nay có dạng hình tròn, tuy nhiên, cũng có một số loại có hình nửa tròn nửa vuông hoặc hình ba cạnh. Dạng hình tròn không những giúp việc di chuyển của Robot hơn, mà còn hạn chế tối đa va đập mạnh gây tổn thất với các vật dụng khác.

Các Robot hiện nay có màu sậm như đen, xám. Tuy vậy, trong thời gian gần đây, các thiết kế này được thay đổi trở nên bắt mắt hơn. Có nhiều chú Robot màu trắng, hồng và xanh da trời với thiết kế vô cùng đẹp mắt, trang nhã và thậm chí có những chú rất dễ thương. Thiết kế này góp phần nào giảm bớt áp lực dọn nhà và tăng mức độ thân thiện giữa Robot với chủ nhà.

Thông thường, bề mặt Robot phẳng lì được trang bị nút bấm khởi động và nơi sạc pin. Có một số Robot được trang bị cả tay cầm có thể gập ra gập vào rất gọn lẹ. Những chiếc Robot này có cân nặng dao động khoảng 2 đến 3 kg, nên việc thiết kế tay cầm sẽ dễ dàng hơn cho việc di chuyển hay mang vác.

*Thời gian làm việc liên tục trước khi cần sạc*
Pin của những chiếc Robot này cũng là một trong những tiêu chí rất đáng quan tâm. Thông thường thì các con Robot hút bụi có pin khá “khủng”, dao động trong khoảng từ 2000 – 3000mAh. Đây là độ khỏe cần thiết để có thể cần mẫn làm việc trong thời gian khá dài, thường từ một tiếng rưỡi đến ba tiếng đồng hồ.

Bên cạnh đó, thời gian cần thiết để sạc pin cũng sẽ được ghi rõ trên từng sản phẩm, trong khoảng từ hai đến ba tiếng cho một lần sạc. Thực ra thì với các sản phẩm robot hút bụi thông minh nhờ được trang bị tính năng tự động tìm tới nguồn sạc khi pin sắp hết nên bạn cũng không cần lo lắng quá nhiều về thời lượng pin của robot đâu.

*Chức năng hẹn giờ lau nhà*
Chức năng hẹn giờ lau được đánh giá là một trong những chức năng quan trọng và nổi bật nhất của Robot hút bụi so với những chiếc máy lau dọn thông thường. Với chức năng này, bạn có thể điều khiển Robot khởi động vào thời gian mình mong muốn. Bạn có thể dễ dàng sử dụng tính năng này bằng một màn hình thiết lập hẹn giờ trên bề mặt của Robot.

Trên thị trường hiện nay có hai loại hẹn giờ khác nhau. Loại thứ nhất có khoảng cách hẹn giờ là 15 phút, tức là bạn sẽ cần hẹn giờ vào các khoảng thời gian như 0 giờ, 0 giờ 15 phút hay 0 giờ 30 phút. Loại hẹn giờ thứ hai là thời gian bất kỳ. Bạn có thể tùy chọn bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong ngày để Robot bắt đầu lau dọn. Robot hút bụi thông minh tốt nhất là sản phẩm không thể thiếu chức năng này.

Một lưu ý quan trọng trong khi hẹn giờ lau cho Robot đó chính là bạn cần đặt giờ thực tế và giờ hoạt động cho Robot. Ngoài ra, trong khi đang hẹn giờ thì bạn không nền tắt công tắc hoặc chuyển về trạng thái ban đầu, nếu không thì các dữ liệu đã lưu trước đó sẽ bị xóa và bạn không thực hiện được chức năng này.

*Chức năng điều khiển từ xa*
Tùy từng loại Robot riêng sẽ có chức năng này. Để thực hiện thì bạn cần có một bộ điều khiển từ xa (được đi kèm cùng sản phẩm khi mua). Bạn dùng bộ điều khiển này để kiểm soát, yêu cầu Robot lau dọn những nơi mình muốn khi bạn đang ngồi một nơi giải trí hoặc làm việc từ các vị trí khác trong nhà. Sau khi Robot làm việc xong, bạn có thể yêu cầu nó quay trở lại ổ sạc để sạc.

Không chỉ có thế, hiện nay các Robot này còn được cải tiến để tích hợp với ứng dụng trên điện thoại di động. Bạn chỉ cần tải ứng dụng về và yêu cầu Robot thực hiện mọi thao tác mình muốn. Việc sử dụng ứng dụng trên điện thoại này khắc phụ được rất nhiều nhược điểm mà bộ điều khiển gây ra. Ví dụ như bạn không cần phải lo lắng mình làm mất hoặc rơi vỡ bộ điều khiển.

_

_
_Điều khiển từ xa / qua ứng dụng là chức năng không thể thiếu với Robot hút bụi_​
Bạn cũng không cần phải thay pin cho điều khiển như thông thường, đồng thời cũng giảm thiểu khả năng Robot không bắt được sóng điều khiển do bị gây nhiễu bởi nhiều vật cản. Ngoài ra, bạn còn được hỗ trợ rất nhiều công cụ hữu ích và được cung cấp nhiều thông tin trên ứng dụng. Đây được coi là bước đột phá khiến Robot này ngày càng trở lên tiện ích hơn bao giờ hết.

_Nguồn: Truereview_​


----------

